# blown head gasket



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I have a blown head gasket. Symptoms are low coolant with higher oil level and white smoke. I'm going to attempt to do it myself. Also would a blown head gasket cause compression lose in the cylinder and make it only run in one? And how hard is it to do? Thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, and if enough coolant gets inside the cylinder, the plug will foul killing that cylinder.

Never done one on a Kawasaki. Hundreds of Hondas many years ago though. Not too bad. DO get a shop manual. You will need it. Some say you can do it in-frame but it looks to be a bi**h to me.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

The motor is actually very easy to pull out of the frame so I would do it just to make the job easier. I just undo the boots from the heads and lift the throttle body up and ziptie it high up on the frame so its out of the way and I dont have to unhook everything from it, then unplug the misc wires from the motor and pull the radiator hoses, after that it's just a few bolts to take out of the motor mounts and it comes right out the left side of the frame. It is alot easier if you go ahead and pull the cvt cover and remove the clutches before trying to pull the motor.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Front plug was white, and rear plug way black, I put new plugs in it and it still acts as if pump is going out. It wont go over 30 and gets really hot, temp jumps up to 230. Also the oil is still dark with no milky residue. I've checked for coolant leaks and I have none. But some how oil level is higher and Rad is dryer lol. I just replaced fuel pump last June so I pray its not going bad.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Drain the Oil, if it is Water/Anti Freeze Fisrt, then you have a Leak. Oil Will Float on top of Waterl


----------

